# AS400 help



## TripleCrown (Nov 4, 2001)

I really dont know much about AS400, but I am curious...

I work in an office where the machines are all connected to an AS400 server which connects via T1 to the main office. There is no web access, so I am assuming the server doesn't do any TCP/IP routing.

How hard would it be to start that service?.. or can I install a router and map all the AS400 ports to the server, and add TCP/IP to the offices computers???

Thanks for any info..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The AS400 itself does not do any of the routing. If there is a T1 then you have a point to poing connection via a router of some kind which is doing all the IP routing. Are you the IS manager or is this a project you have taken on your own initiative?


----------



## gkimble (Oct 30, 2002)

In the AS/400 Operations Navigator program, you can start different services including TCP/IP. Also, ftp etc.. If you install a router, that's good. Go into the HOSTS file on every pc and put in the IP of your AS/400. You will then be able to surf the net and run AS/400 program on every pc at the same time.


----------



## jeffW (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi all >>

I need to implement OSPF routing on AS 400 (OS 400 V5R1).

I undersatnd there is a way to do so ... just like running RIP/RIPv2/OSPF on the IBM host (S 390 mainframe) with the OROUTED deamon ...

I just can seem to find a good case study or doucumentation on the AS 400 OSPF implementation.

please help ....email

[email protected]

thanks


----------

